# Desert tortoise hatchling mouth wide open!



## spikethebest (Jun 29, 2008)

AND THIS WAS NO YAWN...


----------



## RTfanatic (Jun 29, 2008)

*ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow what was it after? Either you need to feed them more or he is truly threatening something, or someone 
What made him open so wide?


----------



## wayne.bob (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm gonna eat ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

very interesting, i like it


----------



## 101isthebest (Jun 29, 2008)

omg...so cute. i love this lil dessert tort!!! =] lil one is so cute!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Great picture!!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 30, 2008)

Sooo cute, he thinks he is a lion


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow hes mad! looks like kinga koopa


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 30, 2008)

yup this little desert tortoise named "lil one" was chilling my girl friend's bed (what a lucky tortoise) and he starting eating a pea. and thats how he decides to eat it.


----------



## 101isthebest (Jun 30, 2008)

this lil tort has a HUGE and cute nose!!


----------

